# 102 temp plus vomiting in 14 month old



## counterGOPI (Jan 22, 2005)

ok im letting my 14 month old's fever run its course. its been 2 days at 102 degrees and she just threw up. shes still playing but has those 'sick eyes' and is slower and sleepy. ive given her a couple baths.
you think its ok to still ride this out?


----------



## boopie2001 (Aug 11, 2005)

I think I would call her pediatrician just to make sure. I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## maddymama (Jan 5, 2008)

I'd call the ped, too. My ped. says to treat the child, not the fever, so the sick eyes, slowing down and sleepiness would likely warrant 1 dose of Tylenol. Also, with the new symptom of vomiting, I'd make sure that my kiddo isn't beginning to get dehydrated.
Good luck!
~maddymama


----------



## counterGOPI (Jan 22, 2005)

thanks everyone. shes nursing a lot so thats good. we don't use tylenol though and our dr will just give her that or who knows what other drugs (our dr's really are crappy here unfortunately







i wish we had a dr we could trust.) last time i went to them when my older dd was about this age and had a fever, they told me she had an ear infection b/c we don't vaccinate







: then they started her on antibiotics (which we didn't know any better at the time and let them) for the supossed ear infection. we took her to another dr the next day and they said that dr was an idiot b/c she didnt have an ear infection...ughhh. anyways thats a rant!







: its just craziness.


----------



## chirp (Feb 9, 2008)

if the fever has been consistent i would definitely call the ped.

if only at night...or dropping for significant periods of time (like 2+hours)...i would still ride it out.

my son (also 14 mos.) had a similar sounding illness about 2-3 weeks ago...and we rode it out. his fever wasn't ALL DAY AND NIGHT though, and that was without a fever reducer.

he vomited only twice and we made sure to give him water on top of his increased nursing. just a few sips. just to be sure. we/he also cut down on table food drastically.


----------



## greenmagick (Jun 6, 2006)

I thought fevers usually lasted three days....thats always been the case with my kids. Tired, slowing down, etc is part of recovering, listless, floppy etc are not....only someone seeing your child would be able to tell.


----------



## ohiomommy1122 (Jul 7, 2006)

fever is your friend its your bodies way of killing the bacteria I would ride it out longet and just keep an eye on it and REALLY REALLY push fluids


----------



## mkmoro311 (Oct 23, 2006)

I'd go to the Dr. to rule out swine flu!


----------



## Snuzzmom (Feb 6, 2008)

NO!! Go to the doctor!!


----------

